# Prozessorindex???



## Redbully (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ne Seite wo man sehen kann wie die Leistungssteigerung zwischen den einzelnen Prozessoren ist?

Zur Zeit habe ich einen Athlon 64   3500+   
und überlege mir einen Athlon x2   4400+ auf mein Board zu packen. Nur  weiß ich leider nicht ob sich der aufwand überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Goliath110 (15. März 2007)

Der Aufwand lohnt auf jeden Fall. Finde leider keinen direkten Vergleich de4r beiden genannten CPUs. Aber dort wird ein FX-57 als kleinste CPU verwendet

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2006/test_amd_athlon_64_x2_5000_sockel_am2/9/#abschnitt_pcmark05

und hier gibt es einen Vergleich 3500 vs. FX-55.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2004/test_athlon_64_fx-55_4000/5/#abschnitt_pcmark04

 Den Rest kannst Du Dir sicherlich ausrechnen


----------



## Goliath110 (15. März 2007)

und ich kann Dir sagen das Du mit einer 7950GT+2GB RAM mit einem Single-Core 3800er ca.4500 Punkte im 3D Mark 06 machst und mit einem X2 4600 ca. 5500.


----------

